# Mayan Cichlid



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Is anyone currently breeding the Mayan Cichlid (urophthalmus)? Haven't seen any on aquabid.

They were fairly common years ago at the local pet shops here in Jacksonville, but not anymore. Many of those shops have gone out of business.

I could go down to South Florida to catch some wild ones, but that would be a 4-5 hour drive, and it would be a hit or miss expedition.

Does anyone know a specific location where they can be found?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

This link should provide you with a ton of helpful information if you were planning on an expedition: http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/collecti ... HUCNumber=

The USGS keeps detailed records on invasive species, though I am not sure people typically use the information as a fishing guide, it will give you fairly specific locations. I checked and none of the records show them in Duval county so chances are you are in for a drive.

I really hope that helps.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Rapps has them for sale. www.tangledupincihlids.com


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

www.tangledupincichlids.com


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I'm going down to WPB in a few weeks for other reasons anyway, so I may try a fishing expedition when I'm down there.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

There is a guy in Bunnell Florida that orders from Rapps. It's called Just for Fish 386-206-9588. 4721 E. Moody Blvd. off 100. The guys name is Renee' he's a real nice guy. He will order enough fish to let you select the fish you want, not just settle for what comes in. I want to go over there and check out his shop but I really don't have any tank space and I know I wont come home empty handed. Let my know how it works out if you try them out.


----------



## sezaro21 (May 3, 2005)

There is a place in Ormond Beach called Amazon Jungle. THey sell what they think are true red terrors. They are actually Mayan cichlids. They always have a bunch. On Thursdays, all their fish are buy 1 get 1 free. Might want to check it out. I buy from Renee at Just Fish. His selection is OK. His store isn't big and he he would have to special order anything you would really like. I'd call before going to make sure he has what you're looking for.


----------

